# billystix the "giver" free rod contest



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

good afternoon fellows and "gulls" yes its free billystix time again, you are going to love this one for sure, it's my very best ever giveaway. :help: i have been told i must be nuts to do this and my reply was :cheers: yep.
ok so what am i giving away this time.
#1--a 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader with lowprofile guides the hugger spiral
#2-- a 6ft6 custom spin rod with a 9inch grip and guess what it comes with ?? a shimano sahara spin reel thats right a full billystix combo pkg, now how cool is that my texas fishing buddy's.
contest starts today 1--24-09 and ends 2-07-09, now when you post up please let me know which you want spin or spiral this way i will be able to seperate the drawing.winners pay postage
enjoy and have fun and please visit mollyand brandi at www.billystix.com
stix


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Stix, If I don't get one of those wader specials I think I'm gonna die!!


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Rod*

That is very nice of you to do this again. I would love to be the winner of the 1# wader rod. Thanks, and take care.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

txpoboy
call me immmm waiting on your call :cheers:
stix


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Billy... I would like to win #2


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

I think it's grest you do these contest's and I sure would like to win the #1 rod :biggrin:.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I would love to win #1 so I can have a rod as nice as the beauty you made for my wife last year.


----------



## 2muchjuice (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Billy what do we have to do win? I want one and most likely never gonna win one but i am gona buy one veryy very soon Spin of spiral is fine with me, both look geat, just neeed one i can put my chronarch or curado on.
Thanks Stix, you rock


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

I would love to have braggin rights on one of your waders.


----------



## fishingchef (Jun 13, 2008)

You are truly a giver. Everyone loves your contests. I wonder why. Could it be free stuff. I would love to win #2 the spinning rod combo.
Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

ok
how would you like an enticer???
to the first person that calls me today sat i will build you a 6ft6 custom wader for $150 plus shiping but you must call now.
stix


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I would like to win the wader just to see what the spiral wrap is all about.


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Being able to win the #1 special would finally give me the reason to sh#@ can my $40 rod I'm using right now and step up to the big leagues of rods. I think what you have been doing with the rod giveways is truly a show of class and someone who cares about his business and stands behind his products. Keep it up!! Good luck to everyone. :dance:


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

I would use the #1 wader as much as humanly possible if I were lucky enough to win


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Billy you are the man!!

those rods are beautiful, I would be happy with #1 or #2 
thanks again!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome deal Stix! That #1 would be the nicest i would have by far! By the way , that is what i'm looking for on that NAVY stix for my Son, I'll call you Monday about that one!


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Sure appreciate it Billy. Mark me down for the spinning rod. Take care.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Throwing my name in the hat for the spinning rod.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

I sure would like #2 to go with my Stix Texas T-shirt!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

I would like a billystix because it is my birthday and it would make a perfect birthday present, I love the rods you build, there really sensitive.

#1--a 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader with lowprofile guides the hugger spiral

And P.S. my first striper I caught last sunday in salt water I caught on my billystix, and my dad caught over 100 inches of redfish one week (just four fish) a few weeks ago, he never got sore..


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

I sure would enjoy #2. Ive been wanting to get a good spin combo for some time now. And one of yours would be even better.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

That wader would be right up my alley. Those are some mighty good looking rods.


----------



## Shocker (Jul 15, 2005)

Billy, if your crazy enough to give one of those #1 wading rods away I will gladly throw my name in the pile. I would give it a good workout for sure.

(nice web site by the way, very good info)


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

billystix, billystix,rodbuilder man! i would like a spiral stix, if i can!


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

Since 90% of my fishing is done wading (no boat) I would love the wader to go with my curado100d. My sister got one a couple of years ago and I have looked at it with envy ever since.


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't mind getting #2 : D Thanks for doing the contest.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey USAFDAD, where did you get that good looking rod? What kind is it?Who made it?

Well its a *#1 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader with lowprofile guides the hugger spiral *made by Billystix who offered them in a drawing on 2CoolFishing.com the best web site in the whole wide world.

I might layed it down a little thick there.

Good looking rods.


----------



## bluegrendel (Oct 31, 2007)

I would love to win #1 - the wader. I just got a new Curado 200E7. No rod to put it on... Have to wait for another paycheck for a rod. It really is nice for you to do this again. Thanks!!!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

well billy i have tryed for years to win one of those fine rods and i will try again...i used one that you made for fishing soldier and actually i fell in love with that rod...the feel was amazing....i didnt fish with it that much because i didnt want to damage it in any way...see.. fishing soldier had not even seen that rod because it was sent to someone else by mistake...anyways i picked it up from one person to give it to the right person because... well it was the right thing to do..anyways my new years resolution is to fish more this year and so far i am on a good track with it.. been 2 times in 2 weeks...

well i would really like the spiral stix for my calcutta that just sits in my tackle box as a back up...i think it is getting jealous...lol
as always billy keep up the good work that you do on these beautiful rods 

brian


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd have to throw my hat in for #2...


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Billy, I'd be obliged if you put my name in the hat for a #1.


----------



## wader_westBAY (Jan 6, 2009)

Spinner, Please! 

Good Luck to all......especially to me!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Stix,

put me in the drawing for #1.

Thanks..salth2o


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Please put me in the drawing for #2.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

billy, please put my name in the drawing for #2. good luck to everyone.


----------



## Nightrain57 (Aug 4, 2008)

I would love the #1 setup To show off to all of my hardcore fishing highschool friends haha they would be so jealos.


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Billy i dont care which rod i win. If i could just have a Billystix in my hands i'll be happy!!!!! But if i must pick #1


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

*Best ROD*

I sure could use # 2 ROD
Thank You :hairout:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

#1 please 7 come 11 I needy new stix


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Please put me in the drawing for #1, then i do not have to listen to my Son in law brag about his Billy Stick, and me not having one.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Would really like to win the #2 combo


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

would love to have a #1--a 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader with lowprofile guides the hugger spiral...truly very nice to give away a rod..would love to have one..never owned one before.i would be so happy to own one that will never replace any other rod for ths one..thanks

Ryan


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

I'm feeling a li'l birthday luck right now so go ahead and put my name in that hat for the baitcast spiral Billy. Thanks


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd be proud to have either one. I'll flip a coin....lets see....here goes..up up and down...........bam....heads it is....#1


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

#2 sounds great


----------



## Huntingrdr (Mar 7, 2006)

Sign me up for #2 please! Thanks.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have heard alot about your rods but never fished one. I would like to try for the #1.


----------



## boater71 (Mar 2, 2008)

Please put my name in the hat for the #2 combo..........that would be way cool....good luck to all and thanks Billy.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Billy i would like to win prize #2 for the wife to have something nice and i wouldnt spend my time undoing backlashes all day long
thanks


----------



## captjackccf (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm in. Cannot have too many Billystixs. Enjoyed the conversation last night Billy and the check is in the mail for my South Texas Wader Special.

Thanks again!!


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Billy i would love to win #1. Us college folk don't have much money for new rods... Thanks billy!


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

:help: me BILLYSTIX .... I sure would like to win a www.billystix.com #1--a 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader rod. I need to catch some :goldfish: before it starts to :cloud: again. I visit www.billystix.com every day and :ac550: at all them great looking rods Molly and Brandi are holding :biggrin:.

:cheers: Thanks *billystix! *


----------



## woods2257 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would be so greatful if i could win one of the wader rods it would be a great birthday gift see how yours and my birthday are the same. i have wanted one of your rod but before i could get one i lost my job ,but as soon as i get some bills paid i will be calling you for a redfish rod med. light 7 ft. with a redfish on it if ypu can do it. donnie


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

*win*

great contest.  I want to win #2 so I can give it to my wife, who will want to fish more, then catch more, then she'll let me have a new boat, then we stop at the gas station on the way home and win the lottery....yeah, thats why I want to win. All from owning a billystix. :cheers: Thanks


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all you do. You sure are going to make someone VERY happy. If My name gets pulled, put me down for #1.

Thanks again.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

So kind for you to do this! If i get lucky, put me down for the #2 combo.

Thanks man!


----------



## pug2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Billy,
I sure would love to have that spinner combo for my wifes anniversary gift.

Thanks Man


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

#1 Please Billy Sir


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Billy #1*

Billy, I'm from TX and we talked on the phone when you had your Christmas contest about a rod for my 12 year old son. He has a birthday coming up in March #1 sure would be a great gift. Please make it happen, Billy.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

trying my luck for the wader rod


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would love to win #2 cause I lost all my fishing gear in Ike.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Sonnysmarine said:


> Please put me in the drawing for #1, then i do not have to listen to my Son in law brag about his Billy Stick, and me not having one.


I need another one so that i can brag to my Father in law about having two. Or if i win one i could just give it to him. That way he has two chances at winning one.

I love my rod and use it as much as i can. I get a lot of strange questions about the spiral but i just tell them that it is great and they should try it.

Anyways #1 would be great.


----------



## dubleomikel (Nov 10, 2008)

Put me down for #1, thanks!


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Spiral Wader*

Man, i'd die for one of them spiral waders.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

#1 looks nice


----------



## Gordeaux (Jan 12, 2005)

The # 1 wading rod would be great. Thanks for all you do, Billy!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Put my name in drawing for the #1 wading rod. If won it will be birthday present for grandson. (Redduck)


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Billy, I'd be real blessed to add a spiral wader to my arsenal. Thanks for all that you do for us fishing folks!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would really like to win #1 but...I have a special someone that has recently shown alot of interest in fishing. Coming from a family of all girls, you can expect her to not like to get her feet wet in the sport (figuratively and literally), yet I managed to FINALLY convince her to go fishing. Now she is hooked...here she is after manhandling this beast...

So could you please put me down for #2 and make it pink, this way she can brag about the better fish she catches and the better gear.

Thanks for all you do,
cg


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

*I wanta be #1*

Hey Billy,

Great looking rods. Ithink I would like to win numero uno.......actually I would like to win one of those girls on your site but the number 1 will work....guess I'll have to go fishing for one of those beautiful ladies.

Happy Days fellow anglers.


----------



## Jeno (Jan 26, 2009)

1# would be nice! 

Thanks,


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Would love to win #1 wader. Your rods look sweet!!!
Thanks for the oppourtunity.


----------



## purple (Aug 22, 2007)

Please throw my hat into the ring for rod #1. I have a Core that would look great on it.

Regards, 

Purple


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I would deff. love to have a wader... add me to the pot!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*#1*

Put me in for a number 1 I have heard nothing but good things on billysticks rods would be a great to own one . thanks :cop:


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Please put me in for the wader, my All Star titanium is broke agian and I'm ready to try one of yours.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank you very much for all that you do. You are a true Texan at heart. I am trying to win a Stix for my 7 year old son. He is a fishing freak. Thanks again.... If he wins - #1--a 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader with lowprofile guides the hugger spiral would be great.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

#1, Custom Spiral Wader


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

#2-- a 6ft6 custom spin rod

Thank You!


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd have to go for the #2 combo, supersized, with cheese!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Love to have one Billy... Your the man!!


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Any spinning rod would be great......Ill put it to the true test.....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

#1 just like you Billy


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

I think it would be cool to go on my birthday fishing trip (2-21-09) with a new billystix wader #1! Bragging rights in deed.


----------



## recoveringbassfisher (Dec 17, 2008)

All of your stuff looks awesome. If I had a choice to pick I would pick #1 wader.
Thanks alot!


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Would love to win #2 spinning combo for the wife. She can't handle the baitcasters...I can hear the birds calling. LOL


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

Billy, You Da Man, Thanks for puttin on another one of your free rod give aways. I love mine. Who ever wins will get one fine rod. Feels great in your hand, even better with a fish on... Good Luck to all.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow.....those are some sharp looking rods!!!!!!
Please put my name in the drawing for #1.

Thanks
Law


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

man these are nice put me down for the combo. help me field test your products


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

my fingers are crossed. lets go number 1


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesome looking product,put me down for #2 the spinning combo.Thanks for the contest.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks again for offering, put me in the hat for the #1.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I'll take a #1, no pickles......wait wrong place, but I'll still take the #1.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

*#1*

Sounds good, #1 !


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

If I win send me either. I would be thrilled with either one.


----------



## Danceswthsheep (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks again Billy. the #2 Combo for me!


----------



## baytripper (Jun 3, 2004)

If I'm lucky please #2 thanks for the contest.
mike


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

heck fire put me in for number 1 
thanks


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

could definitely find a place for #1. thanks.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wader #1 would sure be sweet! Thanks - Mike


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

Id love the #1 not only to assault the salt, but to whoop the A's of the fellas using kittens as bait for sharks....Have you seen that video? Its posted. Im sure the rod would have no problem doing both. Love what you do Billy!!

MF


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

#1 wader would be my choice. Thanks for doing this Billy!


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll throw my name in the hat for the spinning rod


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Man...Sure is alot of ***** kissing for a rod.......what the hell, put me in for the #1....( all of a sudden I feel like I'm at Sonic...tots and a drink to please! )


----------



## safetexas (Jun 27, 2006)

hey billy nice lookin work u have there .they are art in my opion .
number 1 would look great with my gold 200 mounted upon that rod seat .drop my name in that hat of yours and also thanxs for the chance to own 1 of these treasures


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

ill try my chances at number 1!!!! trade services! need your car painted?anyways... i would love to own one of these beauties!


----------



## RandyRedfish (Jul 21, 2008)

I would be truly grateful for a chance at the # 1 rod, I am a newbie and need all the help I can get. Thanks


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Shipping address FOR #1 is ................, Houston Texas, 770XX. iF possible, can you ship them both together. Thanks

P.S. No hurry, I have plenty of time!


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Contest*

A to good to be true contest..Please put me in for the #2 combo.. Thanks


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

*Rod contest*

Never have tried a spiral. Would like htat if i win.
Appreciate the giveaway.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Please put my name in the hat for rod #2

Thanks for always having great giveaways and for hiring Brandi and Molly to showcase your rods.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Billy I would like to win #2 as most people would but not for myself. I would like to win it for my g/f. She loves to fish and since being with her she got me back into fishing which I love. I stepped her up twice from her original rig which was a cheap cheap cheap spinner combo from wal mart. I have since bought her a spinning rod from FTU called the silver fox and then again when I got her the pink American Rodsmith rod. I have the green rod from FTU so I personally don't need another one. But mine combo is pretty expensive and I would like her to have one that is just expensive if not more and plus it would be custom. I think this would be something great for her.

P.S. She always out fishes me she might as well out rod me (does that sound right?)


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity, who wouldn't want one of those beautiful rods. Either one would be great.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*ME Me Me*

Billy I'd like to sign up for the #1 Drawing

Bill


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

definantly #1

thanks for the opportunity. good luck to everyone


----------



## papaw092602 (Jan 23, 2009)

Please sign me up for the #1 Custom Spiral Wader. Thank you.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd love to win #2. Thanks Billy!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Billy Stix. #2 spinner.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Put me down for a #1 Wader Special :shamrock:I'm feelin' LUCKY!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Great looking rods Billy...sign me up for the #1 please


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Billy 
if I am fortunate enough to win either one, I will donate it to the upcoming POINT Physically challenged drum tournament raffle at GYB so that those that didn't win can have the oportunity to win it there and help out with a great cause.


----------



## alexander.zach (Jan 10, 2009)

*Rod*

Ill would love to win #1 combo and a sticker so I can put on the back of my car to give you some reconition for the contest!!! I think it would be good advertising!!! Thanks


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I want #2 !!!!!!! Never had one of your rods and would to have one.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful work. That #1 would fit me just fine.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

#1--a 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader with lowprofile guides the hugger spiral and Brandi :dance:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

You definately make some sweet rods... sign me up for #1.


----------



## kfigeley (Jun 18, 2006)

I would love to get combo number 2 for my wife to use. Then she would have no excuse not to go with me. Thanks for the give away.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

I would love to win #2 combo and give it to my father. He doesn't use casting reels only spinning and has never owned a quality custom rod. Thanks.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

I would love to win #1 - the wader.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

at this time i am looking for 2 contest entry's to contact me for a runner up price on a 6ft6 custom low profile "texas waderstix" you will be given a very low price on this rod if you act now but i can only do 2 at this low price. i have decided to let you the contestants pick the runnerups to see how it works, so lets give it a try.
stix


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

#2 for me. Your rods look awsome and they fish the same way!!


----------



## mallardslayer77 (Aug 3, 2006)

Mallardslayer77
Sign me up for #2

I'll be rubbing the rabbit's foot!


----------



## JS3TX (Aug 3, 2004)

I would be proud to fish with a rod from you. 

Rod #1 would be my choice.

Thanks again for the support you give and especially now that money is tight!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sign me up for #2.

I went to your website for the first time tonight. Very nice. How do I order? Can't now but soon.


----------



## TexasJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

I have never wade fished, but I am looking to start this year. I would go for number 1.


----------



## illusionfishin (Dec 8, 2008)

I am new here but the wading rod would be great. Thanks Billy! 

Im hoping to get back into hardcore wading like I used to before getting my current job.


----------



## Catfish3 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd like to win a spinning rod (#2)


----------



## Pops 58 (Apr 14, 2006)

*#2 Please*

Billy, I have my 31st wedding anniversary coming up and I think that my little wife would love a Billstix, she may as well have the best rod in the boat, as she out fishes me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

The #1 would look great in my hands!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll take the #2 spinning combo.

Thanks a lot. Just PM for my address to ship it to !


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

This late in the game...I really don't have a preference and will take if given whatever is left unspoken for.

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3

p.s. You wouldn't have any refurbished ones would ya? jk !


----------



## troutdud (Jan 28, 2006)

I would really like #1. Thanks for the contest!!


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

#2 Keep them Coming


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope to be lucky enough to win the #1 rod. I've never been able to afford or get a custom rod and this would be a great opportunity to get one.

Dook


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Billy you are the man my friend! id love that #2


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i would love to win #1- the wader


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

My wife says I have way over spent my allowance on fishing gear. So the only way I will get a new rod is to win one in your give away. The #1 wader will look good in my hands and I will show it off to all my friends. Let me know how much the shipping is.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2008)

There is no posting condition for winning this time? Well well, if it's random drawing then this is my better chance for winning. I have entered a few times before and had no hope of winning. But this time please throw me in the hat for a spinner. Thanks for being the only person to give a free lunch in America, uh...I mean rod.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Billy what a great offer. Please put my name in the hat for the #2 combo. Thanks again.


----------



## BAYOUBOY37 (Feb 22, 2008)

*rod*

Thanks for the offer #1.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd like one for my wife so she can whip me with something other than the uglystik!


----------



## Kjenningsm (Dec 18, 2007)

*#1 Spiral*

Hey Billy put me down for the #1 spiral hugger, sounds like a nice rod, so I thought I'll take a shot and see what happens.
P.S. ManFish is weird, huh.


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

would love to try out one of those spiral waders pllllllzzzzzzzzzzz..


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

Put my name in for #1 spiral wader, thanks Billy.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your a heck of a man Billy! I would like to enter for the #1


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

AWSOME RODS Billy!! I am switching from right to left handed rigs,due to a M/C accident. I would love to try that No.2 combo!! Thanks, Bud


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

Put my name in the hat for #2 - Spinner for my wife...


----------



## coinhyunter (Oct 4, 2006)

*oh yeeeeea*

This red neck would love to win me that combo


----------



## xlsportster0 (Nov 12, 2008)

I would like my name in for the 6-ft-6 custom spiral wader with lowprofile guides the hugger spiral.


----------



## stepnez (Sep 8, 2008)

I would the oppurtunity to catch fish with the WADER #1


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

The #! pleeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

This is truly awesome Billy! I would love to win the spiral wader!


Tell Molly I said "Hi"!

T-BONE


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I would like to win the wader just to see what the spiral wrap is all about.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Number one (#1) looks like the rod for me.*

Your work on these rods is incredible looking. If I'm a winner, and after looking at the photos of Molly and Brandi on your website, I might just drive to Florida to pick it up!!!!!! Seriously though, I'm a little surprised the coating on the wrappings up to the first guide does not restrict the rods action or cause cracking on the coating. Is your coating flex-coat or a similar epoxy? Keep up the good work.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i would love to win anyone of them. they are all very good looking rods.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Because once again all my fishing stories would start with "there I was with my billystix" and would end with "and it wouldn't have been possible without my billystix".

I'm a full time college student, substitute teacher, 4-H club manager....and fishing is my passion outside of my kids!

Have I mentioned I'm a good mom...I'm sure that makes me deserving. If you would like to verify you could check this out! 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=193679

ok I'm done tooting my own horn!

#1 please!!!!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is my one second pitch for the spin combo.
"I would love it"

Finfisher


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like to win the #1 casting rod.......thanks


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Mar 24, 2008)

I also would love the #2 Rod. Thx.


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

#2

Billy you are a Gracious Guy for giving away your quality products.

I would give a Gracious On Line Acceptance Speech if I were to win one.

SkeeterBaitBucket


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

Billy,I was sitting at the dinner table the other day,when my little girl asked me :daddy,can I have some salt to put in my Hot Water Soup? I said: no baby we didn't buy any salt,because we are saving up to buy one of those Billy Stix so we can catch some fish for dinner! :biggrin: So put me in for the # 2!!! Thanks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Billy,

You are truley a Blessed person to keep the faith in spreading the Billystix literature .

I would use my winnings in sharing this fine Billystix setup with all that come with me to fish the seven seas. And hope that they would place a order with Billystix


#2-- a 6ft6 custom spin rod 

Thank You 

Captain Dave:clover:


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Captain Dave said:


> Billy,
> 
> You are truley a Blessed person to keep the faith in spreading the Billystix literature .
> 
> ...


Oh that's good, that's very good.:idea: :smile:


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

Put me in for the Spin Combo.....for my wife!

Kyle


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

Billy my wife has a birthday on the 26th of this month .I am selling some of our older reels to buy her a new reel to go with that #1 rod.She will send you an email thank you after the shock.thank you ,you are a good man.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

well folks we getting down to the nitty gritty here, when i get home tomorrow after work i have a job ahead of me for sure, wow this has been one heck of a great contest and thats for sure, i will be picking the winners and also will have some runnerups for a couple rods at a very attractive price, i will post those at the same time. in the mean time if you want to get in on the price break just send me an email and i will let you know what i can do for you. i just this past week loaded up for the upcoming fishing season so i have plenty of stock on hand,. the only thing that i am lacking and i should have those next week are the camo blanks and grips.
stix


----------



## Tyler Woody (Mar 27, 2009)

Im just a kid but i love fishing mor than playing football i would take any rod.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Billy, mark me down for a spinner. My rod needs a mate.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*this contest is over"*

not sure where this came from but i hope everyone knows it is 
"over null void" this is an old post no longer valid 
 stixz


----------

